# Hi...Im a newbe



## papillon-jen (20 August 2014)

Hello, I used to have the odd lesson as a young child but gave up once I went to comprehensive school. I'm now 32. I have been having lessons for just under the past two years in Trebanos (Swansea area). A friend of mine was either selling or loaning out her chestnut mare 14 hh 12 years old(which I have ridden a few times before) as it belonged to her late mother in law who died last year. They have had Papillion since birth. She is now coming to me for 6 months on the 2nd September and going into full livery....but I am extremely nervous. I have no friends who ride or know nobody at the stables either. I cant even manage to put the bridal on properly (although I can do saddle, girth etc).
I welcome all advice...HELP!!


----------



## FionaM12 (20 August 2014)

Welcome to the forum. 

If your pony's going to be on full livery you don't need to worry too much as she'll be being looked after while you learn. Ask the staff at the stables to help you out, be honest and say how inexperienced you are and tell them you are keen to learn.

You could ask about lessons there too, on your pony and in tacking up etc. Is there someone who teaches there, or do have instructors who come in? Also ask if anyone knows of any courses for horse owners in the area.

Meanwhile, stick around here. Use the search facility for anything you need to know about, or just ask. The Tack Room is the place for most horsey queries. I've learnt a lot in the 3 years I've been popping into this forum.

Never be afraid of asking, here or at the stables. Any decent horseperson will be more than happy to help you. And enjoy your pony.


----------



## Kaylum (20 August 2014)

Have they seen you ride? Do they know you can't tack up? Can't they come and show you how to tack up? You really need to know as its very important even on full livery. They are the very basics of horse ownership. Do you know how to groom?  If the owners can't show you I am sure the yard manager would be able to show you. Good luck and yes make sure you get both stable management and riding lessons.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 August 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## _GG_ (20 August 2014)

Right...it's happening and the horse is going to be on full livery so all will be taken care of for you. So, all you have to do now is learn all the bits and bobs. 

Get online and buy the BHS manuals, start with Stage 1 and work your way up. 
http://www.bhs.org.uk/training-and-qualifications/exams-and-qualifications/find-exams/exams/stage-1

As well as this for home reading at your leisure, you can also have an instructor come out for a horse care and management lesson. You can have riding lessons and that is the norm, but when you call to book (or book with the yard instructor if there is one), tell them that you want to learn basic horse care first as if you were a total beginner. 

Don't worry about it, we all had to start somewhere. Don't let anyone make you feel silly and don't listen to any negativity. You're doing it, I think you're going about it the right way and I really hope to hear more posts from you in the coming months about how you have learned x,y,z and what you've been getting up to. 

Welcome to the forum and we need pics of your new pony  xxx


----------



## Midlifecrisis (20 August 2014)

Welcome - we all have to start somewhere- read lots and ask questions.


----------



## KEC (20 August 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.  You'll have a great time and learn loads.  Everyone on here is very friendly and there are a lot of very experienced people who will give you advice/hugs'kick up the bums /good vibes - whatever you need!!


----------



## papillon-jen (21 August 2014)

.,,


----------



## papillon-jen (21 August 2014)

Kaylum said:



			Have they seen you ride? Do they know you can't tack up? Can't they come and show you how to tack up? You really need to know as its very important even on full livery. They are the very basics of horse ownership. Do you know how to groom?  If the owners can't show you I am sure the yard manager would be able to show you. Good luck and yes make sure you get both stable management and riding lessons.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, 
Thank you for you reply.
I have been having riding lessons within the school at least 3 times a week for the past 18 months. 
I have ridden pappy a few times out with the owner (daughter in law of the original owner whom has had her from foal, WHICH I need to point out that she would NEVER of only been loaned or sold to anyone who couldn't give her the love and attention she needs. 
Although I might be inexperienced, and that Papillion will indeed be in full livery (TO BEGIN WITH) I fully intend on being with her every day as I do understand that I have many things to learn. (I feel nervous using other peoples tack on other peoples pony's, I can actually do this but im not 100% confident as normally when you book a lesson with an instructor your horse is already prepared). 
Pappy is a wonderful pony and im so excited to be able to give her the love and care that she hasn't been having since the death of her original owner last year.
I am fully committed and luckily I have all the time needed to learn everything. 
I am nervous but having a sit down chat (with tea and cake naturally) with the yard owner to hopefully help my nervous, have an action plan to make me not only a better rider but to give me the advice and guidance I need.


----------



## papillon-jen (21 August 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			Welcome to the forum. 

If your pony's going to be on full livery you don't need to worry too much as she'll be being looked after while you learn. Ask the staff at the stables to help you out, be honest and say how inexperienced you are and tell them you are keen to learn.

You could ask about lessons there too, on your pony and in tacking up etc. Is there someone who teaches there, or do have instructors who come in? Also ask if anyone knows of any courses for horse owners in the area.

Meanwhile, stick around here. Use the search facility for anything you need to know about, or just ask. The Tack Room is the place for most horsey queries. I've learnt a lot in the 3 years I've been popping into this forum.

Never be afraid of asking, here or at the stables. Any decent horseperson will be more than happy to help you. And enjoy your pony. 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your help. The stables in which pappy is going is if fact the same place where I have been having riding lessons for just under two years...and which I will continue to have lessons with her. Although she will be in full livery to begin with, I will be there every day learning all that I need to know from the people which know everything.


----------



## papillon-jen (21 August 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Right...it's happening and the horse is going to be on full livery so all will be taken care of for you. So, all you have to do now is learn all the bits and bobs. 

Get online and buy the BHS manuals, start with Stage 1 and work your way up. 
http://www.bhs.org.uk/training-and-qualifications/exams-and-qualifications/find-exams/exams/stage-1

As well as this for home reading at your leisure, you can also have an instructor come out for a horse care and management lesson. You can have riding lessons and that is the norm, but when you call to book (or book with the yard instructor if there is one), tell them that you want to learn basic horse care first as if you were a total beginner. 

Don't worry about it, we all had to start somewhere. Don't let anyone make you feel silly and don't listen to any negativity. You're doing it, I think you're going about it the right way and I really hope to hear more posts from you in the coming months about how you have learned x,y,z and what you've been getting up to. 

Welcome to the forum and we need pics of your new pony  xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your advice (which I am taking) and I shall keep you informed of my progress.  

pony pic to follow once she is in her new home xx

p.s staying up until the early hours of the morning, when you have 3 children (one whom is only 20 months old) to help expand you knowledge is commitment in my eyes xx IM SOOOO EXCITED!!


----------



## _GG_ (21 August 2014)

papillon-jen said:



			Thank you so much for your advice (which I am taking) and I shall keep you informed of my progress.  

pony pic to follow once she is in her new home xx

p.s staying up until the early hours of the morning, when you have 3 children (one whom is only 20 months old) to help expand you knowledge is commitment in my eyes xx IM SOOOO EXCITED!!
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed 

Really well done to you. If you had come here after having her for three months when everything had gone wrong, I could understand reservations, but the fact is, you have set up full support and you are asking for help and willing to learn...honestly, there are many experienced horse people that aren't that sensible, so you should be very happy with how you are doing this. 

xx


----------



## Kaylum (21 August 2014)

papillon-jen said:



			Hi, 
Thank you for you reply.
I have been having riding lessons within the school at least 3 times a week for the past 18 months. 
I have ridden pappy a few times out with the owner (daughter in law of the original owner whom has had her from foal, WHICH I need to point out that she would NEVER of only been loaned or sold to anyone who couldn't give her the love and attention she needs. 
Although I might be inexperienced, and that Papillion will indeed be in full livery (TO BEGIN WITH) I fully intend on being with her every day as I do understand that I have many things to learn. (I feel nervous using other peoples tack on other peoples pony's, I can actually do this but im not 100% confident as normally when you book a lesson with an instructor your horse is already prepared). 
Pappy is a wonderful pony and im so excited to be able to give her the love and care that she hasn't been having since the death of her original owner last year.
I am fully committed and luckily I have all the time needed to learn everything. 
I am nervous but having a sit down chat (with tea and cake naturally) with the yard owner to hopefully help my nervous, have an action plan to make me not only a better rider but to give me the advice and guidance I need.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent fully committed is something that will take you far.  Keep letting us know how you are getting on.


----------



## papillon-jen (10 September 2014)

Hi all.
Pappy has tonight been welcomed into her new home. She was very calm and seemed to adapt very well...so far! 
She's being wormed in the morning and in two days I am going to introduce her (over fence) to the other horses in the stables. Next week im going to ride her in the school (every day)....will keep you all posted. 
Ive been researching over the past few weeks and already feel my knowledge has expanded....now to put it into practice.
Thank you all for you input and advice...will keep you updated!  xx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 September 2014)

Hello and welcome.  Nice to have a sensible person who takes looking after a horse seriously.  I wish you all the best and look forward to hearing of your progress.


----------



## chestnut cob (11 September 2014)

Exciting times, good luck!

Along with having your riding lessons on Pappy, I would also see if you can book some stable management lessons.  The instructor can teach you all sorts, from how to tack up, mucking out, feeding, farriers etc.  A really nice way to get to know your horse is hacking out too - once you are settled in properly, what about finding someone experienced from the yard who could go on some hacks with you?

Talk to the YM about farriers, dentists, vets and so on.  I am sure she will be able to help you with arranging them, how often they need to see the horse and so on.

As you are at a riding school, if they are BHS approved then they might run stable management courses that you could take part in?  Also courses like the BHS Riding and Road Safety course would be worth thinking about.

Have fun


----------



## lauraea (11 September 2014)

how exciting!!! I wish you all the best and I'd love to see a photo of her all settled in 

you are starting in the right way by keeping her at a yard you already know and having her on a full livery. This is your chance to soak up as much knowledge from everyone else on the yard as possible! when I was younger I worked at a riding school (I say worked, I was only 10!) but I would tack up all the ponies before everyone else arrived, groom and generally just get them ready for the day. It very quickly becomes second nature and as you get to know Pappy better you will build a bond and grow in confidence around her especially.

Don't be afraid to ask, especially not on here! I have been riding and around horses for nearly 20 yrs and still find myself popping on here to ask a question and people are always more than happy to answer and don't make you feel silly. Everyone has such differing opinions on many things too and it's nice to get different points of views!

Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## 3OldPonies (17 September 2014)

Hi - nice of you to post, welcome to the forum. 

This is a great place to pick up tips, learn loads (how not to as well as how to!)  

It sounds as thought you have a great YO and yard.  Most horsey people are absolutely lovely and will be only too willing to help someone as enthusiatic and willing as you are.  

Even when you've bucket loads of experience there is always more to learn and our horses can teach us so much so please just keep on asking if you've a question, someone will have an answer or suggestion for you.


----------



## papillon-jen (1 October 2014)

Evening all,
Thought id give you a little progress report on my lovely girl "Pappilon". (pappy for short)
She in amazing and has Settled in really REALLY well. 
Im trying to up her fitness so riding her every day for at least an hour... one day hack out, the next in the school so it's not too much to soon for her. We have some amazing hacks some nice and easy ones and some where she needs to give it a little more energy, but we are getting there.... Starting to do some small jumps with her next week which should help with the fitness too!

I also know how to tack up properly. 
Got the saddler coming next week as I think she has outgrown the one that came with her.
Met the farrier and she doesn't need new shoes for another 2 weeks.
registered with the vets and taken out insurance!
plus treated myself to some new breeches 

I have 3 book kindly given to me by the year owner, which Im finding really interesting...... and im on the look out for more!!

Don't know how to upload pics to this site but when I do you'll be able to see how happy she is
"HAPPY PAPPY" xx


----------



## Midlifecrisis (1 October 2014)

Lovely to hear - keep us up to date on how things progress.


----------



## _GG_ (1 October 2014)

If you can email pics, you're more than welcome to ask, I can send you my email and post them up for you or, if you have a photobucket account, I can tell you how to upload yourself  

Fab update, keep at it, sounds like you're learning to be a great owner  xx


----------

